
Towards Acceleration of Deep Convolutional Neural Networks [pdf] - chaudhary27
http://www.zheli0416.com/pdf/2017ASPDAC.pdf
======
p1esk
2.86% accuracy drop on MNIST is massive. This accuracy could be achieved with
dramatically simpler algorithms. We use neural networks because they are more
accurate, so if you take that away there is no point.

Also, they didn't actually build any hardware, they only ran some simulations.

------
chaudhary27
I think this type of solutions will be more and more relevant as we progress
toward more on-chip processing as system on chip (SoC) become more and more
ubiquitous.

